# Part time and weekend jobs for students...



## Drak0na (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi guys, 
I'm full time student and doing my BA Tourism management and marketing in my final year gonna start from September and I was thinking about getting part time job or weekend jobs. I'm under university visa and does anybody know better way of finding jobs for students. I would like to work for experience and earn some money. Any advice? 
Thank you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Check your visa permits you to work in the first instance - it may well not.


----------

